# Ask Honor 10 — Product Manager Q&A



## Digit-Brand (Jun 11, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh6.googleusercontent.com/ald4KdCwOugHAm6rbhyuWUWUme-QnL0wQ-g6W0V1ujyoD8mYGJKqOgAvXS1Fs-orwVJ6xxrSxW8SDSuHNVRL8fHbZWBugvTsLLd0xmhC54Oi-fGN7310_T9iY2ijrVwrml4-50UzXNGr2NFfdQ​

In addition to the bounty mentioned above, Honor is planning to give away 5 Bluetooth headsets for posts in this particular thread as well.

*Honor’s “Ask·Honor 10 —— Product Manager Q&A” event is now live and will go on till June 24.*

During the event, Honor is inviting all forum members to let them know their thoughts, feelings, as well as any questions that they might about about the new Honor 10.

In this thread, feel free to ask anything related to the Honor 10 smartphone by June 24.

Then, Honor’s Product Managers will begin answering those questions. Here’s a quick look at the the three Product Managers, who will be answering your questions.

*Product manager profile:*

*Name：*Pei Song Xiao

*Title：*Honor Senior Product Manager/ Product Domain General Manger

*Bio：*Mr Pei Song Xiao joined Huawei in the year of 2005 and he has worked in Huawei for 13 years now. During his more than a decade working in Huawei, he has grown from a junior engineer to Honor’s general product manager and a senior technician of Huawei consumer BG. For years, he has been responsible for Honor flagship phones’ development and management including the newly launched Honor 10.

*Name: *Qiang Gan

*Title: *Honor LMT(Lifecycle Management Team)  manager

*Bio: *2004, Joined Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd and has been engaged in the research and development of mobile phones until 2015, mainly responsible for software development, like EMUI 1.X, EMUI 2.X, EMUI 3.X.

2015 – present, Responsible for Honor Maintenance, lifecycle management after Honor product is launched. Also responsible for the voice management, product experience improvement, user management, etc.

*Name: *Kun Li

*Title: *Honor PDU (Product Development Unit) manager

*Bio: *Mr Kun Li joined Huawei in 2000 and now he is the manager of Honor PDU department. After working for nearly two decades in Huawei, he has accumulated abundant experience in mobile phone development field. As the head of R&D department who is in charge of Honor flagship phones development, he is proficient in all kind of issues related to smartphone.

*Prizes:*

5 Honor Bluetooth headsets. An Honor 10 worth ₹30K and up to ₹70K free PayTM cash up for grabs by the end of the campaign — For more info on this, check this link out for more details.

*The Only Rule? *Irrelevant, abstract or meaningless messages and questions like “Very good!”, “How is Honor 10?”, “What’s the price?” etc. are not valid.

So fire up those brain cells and think of a really good question. Honor’s Product Managers are here to answer them.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 15, 2018)

I feel like Honor 10 is a bit downgraded version of Honor View 10 (if not similar) but is priced 10% higher. Is it just the aesthetics of the back panel which you are trying to promote when the front doesn't looks good because of the notch? Despite users hating the notch, why was it so important for Honor to include it in Honor 10? 

Form should never be preferred over functionality in my opinion. Reducing the battery capacity, removal of sd card slot (ironically the 7c has 3 slot design), mutilating stock Android to make it look like iOS, preventing users from unlocking bootloader (and getting rid of frankly garbage EMUI), not complying to GPL are some of the issues I have with Honor phones.

To Mr. Qiang Gan, since you are managing product experience improvement, I'd like to suggest you to dump EMUI all together and opt for android one program. Other functionality can be added without crippling android.

To Mr. Pei Song Xiao and Mr. Kun Li, please don't copy Apple's trash anymore. Treat Honor 10 as the only design mistake and work upon it. Use good AMOLED panels, ditch the notch, get IPx8 rating, dual front facing speakers, dedicated dac/amp for 3.5 mm jack, >6000 mAh battery, all metal body and proper gorilla glass protection. Take help from Google for camera department


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I feel like Honor 10 is a bit downgraded version of Honor View 10 (if not similar) but is priced 10% higher. Is it just the aesthetics of the back panel which you are trying to promote when the front doesn't looks good because of the notch? Despite users hating the notch, why was it so important for Honor to include it in Honor 10?
> 
> Form should never be preferred over functionality in my opinion. Reducing the battery capacity, removal of sd card slot (ironically the 7c has 3 slot design), mutilating stock Android to make it look like iOS, preventing users from unlocking bootloader (and getting rid of frankly garbage EMUI), not complying to GPL are some of the issues I have with Honor phones.
> 
> ...



Can you blame them for copying Apple? 

Apple who are introducing useless things (notch) & removing useful ones (3.5mm jack & fingerprint sensor) & are still able to get 90% of smartphone profits & 20% of market share, not to forget its considered a status symbol.

Apple just proves that people will buy anything if marketed right & others are just trying to use that marketing to their advantage by providing notch, face unlock, etc at a lower price.

There are many people who don't like stock android for the lack of features. I'm one of them & my opinion of stock android changed due to 2 years with Nexus 4. I had to root it within a week & flash custom ROM. I never found custom ROMs stable enough for daily use. I need to do maintenance once every 2 months or so, reflashing the ROM, etc. I then moved to stock like android (Sony) but again I rooted it within a year. I doubt I'd root my current phone anytime soon as it has all the features I need. I recently used Asus Zenfone Max Pro M1 extensively & I'm not moving to stock anytime soon. EMUI is nicely optimized (used a friend's Honor 7X). I would seriously think small companies should opt stock android as optimizing a heavy OS is not easy for sure (Oppo, Vivo etc have bad UI which lags, even Samsung had laggy UI before S6 I think). I would agree that stock android would make it much easier to push android updates but many people don't care about it.

AMOLED will be more popular now for sure, thanks to Apple, same with IP ratings. I doubt 6000mAh will be common anytime soon unless there's a breakthrough in battery tech improving their energy density. Like it or not many people care about looks of the phone. It is one of the reason companies were able to sell glass back phones. Even I would like to have a metal back on my phone (that's the only complaint of my current phone, actually last 3 phones).

I think the Indian pricing of Honor 10 isn't right. Honor 10 costs about 400 euros whereas OP6 is 500 euros making the gap between them large enough. In India, people will just buy OP6 by paying 3k more. AMOLED & OIS makes it a better choice IMO.

*I want to ask why stick with BW 2nd sensor? Wide angle (like LG) or telephoto lens seems more useful for 2nd lens. *I'd agree that it is more useful than OP6 one which seems to be there just to tick a box of having dual cameras.


----------



## Ashutosh Rajput (Jun 16, 2018)

Hey
This phone looks amazing but i really want to know the use of AI in phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Can you blame them for copying Apple?
> 
> Apple who are introducing useless things (notch) & removing useful ones (3.5mm jack & fingerprint sensor) & are still able to get 90% of smartphone profits & 20% of market share, not to forget its considered a status symbol.
> 
> ...


It baffles me that marketing research guys are responsible for stupid notch trend in phones. 

Xiaomi Deletes Twitter Poll when more people prefer Android One over MIUI
People did prefer stock android over MIUI which probably has a larger userbase than EMUI and other mutilated android UIs.

I don't like the way chinese OEMs (except probably Oneplus and Moto) implement their stock os. They move around the settings and remove/disable core functionality from stock android. Honor can start following Oneplus and Moto's approach for software. Clean, non-bloated UI with added features and consistent monthly updates which doesn't looks like iOS. If they want it to look different, change the stock icon pack.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 16, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It baffles me that marketing research guys are responsible for stupid notch trend in phones.
> 
> Xiaomi Deletes Twitter Poll when more people prefer Android One over MIUI
> People did prefer stock android over MIUI which probably has a larger userbase than EMUI and other mutilated android UIs.
> ...



Yeah, I like Oneplus' approach. It has a decent amount of features over stock android. 

You might be surrounded by many tech-savvy people, that's why you don't know the weird demands of people. I know people who want phones with native dual app software & such.

Bit offtopic, I know a girl who bought Asus ROG laptop for its RGB backlit KB.

So, twitter poll doesn't show the whole picture. I am happy as long as OS is properly optimized & doesn't lag in the long run. Security updates would be great, but no manufacturer except Google is regular. Moreover, general people don't care about such things.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 16, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> You might be surrounded by many tech-savvy people, that's why you don't know the weird demands of people. I know people who want phones with native dual app software & such.


It's more like I'm surrounded by people who want a phone which just works, isn't laggy or priced ridiculously like iPhones. At first they don't care about the UI and later when the phone starts to slow down because of bloat, they want to throw the phone away despite having capable hardware.
Native dual apps and other such stuff can still be added without messing up core android. Custom roms have a concept of aroma installer which implements the same thing. Even GApps have modular aroma installer. 

I don't have problem with useful additions (like VILTE video calling), its the bloat and stupid modifications that make me hate any OEM's stock OS.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 16, 2018)

My name is Charchit Sharma *www.linkedin.com/in/charchit7/, I wanna be a product manager too and this opportunity gives me chance to interact with great Product Managers, so thanks for that! 

I have few questions for the team-
1. How does the ultrasonic fingerprint sensor work?

2. As we know that companies and people these days are now really into back fingerprint sensor instead of the front so do you think that as per the design aesthetics is it a good option and why do you prefer front fingerprint sensor instead of back?

3. Using glass back it helps in wireless charging what are the other features it helps and how does it work.

Thank You!!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

When will the answers be posted?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 7, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> When will the answers be posted?


Now that's a good question. We can only hope...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Now that's a good question. We can only hope...


You want them to explain why they copied stupid design and other crap from Apple?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 7, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Now that's a good question. We can only hope...


Use rinnegan!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 8, 2018)

The real question is, when will the Honor Charade end ? Is this the fate of TDF  ? To be a advertisement  agency for dear old huawei ?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> The real question is, when will the Honor Charade end ? Is this the fate of TDF  ? To be a advertisement  agency for dear old huawei ?


It should end on Sep 17th or so
How to WIN PRIZES in the Honor Hub

They are trying something, both TDF & Huawei. I would say no harm in trying as it may help both or may not.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 8, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You want them to explain why they copied stupid design and other crap from Apple?


That's why I said we can only hope.

I kind of know the answer to why they copied Apple. Anyways I don't expect they will admit it ever unless they change their ideology completely or something.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 14, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> That's why I said we can only hope.
> 
> I kind of know the answer to why they copied Apple. Anyways I don't expect they will admit it ever unless they change their ideology completely or something.


They'd have to basically let go EMUI for a start.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 14, 2018)

Impossible, this marketting budget is nothing compared to their EMUI budget.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Impossible, this marketting budget is nothing compared to their EMUI budget.


They should give more bugdet to hardwere and lower to zero budget to emui. They can increase customers that way.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> They should give more bugdet to hardwere and lower to zero budget to emui. They can increase customers that way.





SaiyanGoku said:


> They'd have to basically let go EMUI for a start.


Chinese people do love that Apple-like UI, so I don't think they would let go of EMUI that easily.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Chinese people do love that Apple-like UI, so I don't think they would let go of EMUI that easily.


Then launch with EMUI in China only and android one internationally.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 16, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then launch with EMUI in China only and android one internationally.


I doubt Google can handle such a large number of android one devices with different hardware. Anyways they can launch stock but not everyone wants it & additional OS features are good for marketing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> I doubt Google can handle such a large number of android one devices with different hardware. Anyways they can launch stock but not everyone wants it & additional OS features are good for marketing.


Additional OS features doesn't means OEM has to make a crap, mutilated iOS wannabe UI.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Additional OS features doesn't means OEM has to make a crap, mutilated iOS wannabe UI.


If it sells & makes money, why not. People are stupid & want iPhone like features for cheap, like the notch.

Thankfully, at least most people know that no 3.5mm jack is bad.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 21, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Chinese people do love that Apple-like UI, so I don't think they would let go of EMUI that easily.


Apple GUI is much more accurate and good looking not comparable to EMUI


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 21, 2018)

Apple UI should be limit to only apple phones, not other manufacturer phones.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Apple GUI is much more accurate and good looking not comparable to EMUI


Obviously original would be better than its rip off, but EMUI being an android OS, you can change its look to however you like, something which is still not possible in Apple.

Apple will surely put that feature in future & all Apple fans will be like "great innovation".


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jul 22, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Obviously original would be better than its rip off, but EMUI being an android OS, you can change its look to however you like, something which is still not possible in Apple.
> 
> Apple will surely put that feature in future & all Apple fans will be like "great innovation".


Apple has created trust not just by branding but creating a useful product, they know much better than us, that's why they are the best in innovation and design.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> that's why they are the best in innovation and design.


Quite far from it actually.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 22, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> Apple has created trust not just by branding but creating a useful product, they know much better than us, that's why *they are the best in innovation and design*.



Not anymore but sadly people don't see it. Apple is one of the greediest corporation, kind of those shown in Hollywood movies. I won't be surprised if they are actually controlling the government & what not like Samsung was (or still is) in S.Korea.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 25, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Not anymore but sadly people don't see it. Apple is one of the greediest corporation, kind of those shown in Hollywood movies. I won't be surprised if they are actually controlling the government & what not like Samsung was (or still is) in S.Korea.


They are seizing imports of independent 3rd party repair shops who buy original Apple parts from China.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jul 26, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They are seizing imports of independent 3rd party repair shops who buy original Apple parts from China.


I think they lost that case in US courts.


----------



## titumama (Aug 11, 2018)

Can Honor 10 have android pie right now? Oneplus 6 got it.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2018)

titumama said:


> Can Honor 10 have android pie right now? Oneplus 6 got it.


OP6 didn't get stable Pie yet, its Developer Preview. 

EMUI is a heavy modification over stock android, even getting the upgrade by the end of this year would be good enough.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> EMUI is a heavy modification over stock android, even getting the upgrade by the end of this year would be good enough.


That's why Honor needs to switch to stock android like UIs just like Oxygen OS. EMUI is a major bottleneck.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> That's why Honor needs to switch to stock android like UIs just like Oxygen OS. EMUI is a major bottleneck.


Stock android like OS is good for fast updates but still doesn't guarantee it. See Motorola.

Only time will tell how Asus performs. But it still doesn't hide the fact that stock android lacks a lot of features. Dual apps is kind of expected by everyone now in India & parallel space is not as good as OS implemented options.

I do agree that something like Oxygen OS is a good option. I don't know why many manufacturers don't do that instead of shitty UI like Funtouch, etc. Small manufacturers can benefit a lot by using stock android.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 12, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Stock android like OS is good for fast updates but still doesn't guarantee it. See Motorola.
> 
> Only time will tell how Asus performs. But it still doesn't hide the fact that stock android lacks a lot of features*. Dual apps is kind of expected by everyone now in India & parallel space is not as good as OS implemented options.*
> 
> I do agree that something like Oxygen OS is a good option. I don't know why many manufacturers don't do that instead of shitty UI like Funtouch, etc. Small manufacturers can benefit a lot by using stock android.



This ! Absolutely This


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> This ! Absolutely This


Still a long way before android natively supports it, at least a year for sure until next android.

I doubt it will be implemented anytime soon as it is a feature that's much asked for in India & China, not US & EU (because of high cost of connections). 

Does stock android have the option to add another user?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 16, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> OP6 didn't get stable Pie yet, its Developer Preview.
> 
> EMUI is a heavy modification over stock android, even getting the upgrade by the end of this year would be good enough.


Yes!


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Still a long way before android natively supports it, at least a year for sure until next android.
> 
> I doubt it will be implemented anytime soon as it is a feature that's much asked for in India & China, not US & EU (because of high cost of connections).
> 
> Does stock android have the option to add another user?


What is “Island”
Im using this, made by same guy as greenify


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 16, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> What is “Island”
> Im using this, made by same guy as greenify


It is similar to Secure Folder of Samsung.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Stock android like OS is good for fast updates but still doesn't guarantee it. See Motorola.


Lenovo owns Moto. They were doomed when Google sold it off.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Only time will tell how Asus performs. But it still doesn't hide the fact that stock android lacks a lot of features. Dual apps is kind of expected by everyone now in India & parallel space is not as good as OS implemented options.
> 
> I do agree that something like Oxygen OS is a good option. I don't know why many manufacturers don't do that instead of shitty UI like Funtouch, etc. Small manufacturers can benefit a lot by using stock android.


Small OEMs want to just copy Apple instead of making good phones. They can't compete on hardware level with Samsung, LG or Oneplus so they just install whatever iOS copy rom they can afford for their phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Does stock android have the option to add another user?


Should be there as AOSP roms have it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> What is “Island”
> Im using this, made by same guy as greenify


How's the performance if you make multiple duplicate apps? Any issues with battery drain?


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Lenovo owns Moto. They were doomed when Google sold it off.


I know that, but just saying that if a company uses stock android it doesn't guarantee fast updates. They might not do it just because they want people to change their phones after a year or two. Its a better strategy compared to Apple's as it is not illegal.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> How's the performance if you make multiple duplicate apps? Any issues with battery drain?


Its the best parallel app, I have discovered till now.
There is no battery drain, its just like having another app. There is no "service" running like parallel space. 
Only limitation is maximum apps you can duplicate is once.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

How many people involved in Honor 10 design team?


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

How to get Honor 10 from Amazon? Flipkart is bad website.


----------



## ShankySingh (Aug 18, 2018)

Any cover or skin which fits Honor 10? I want it in carbon black colour.


----------



## VenkatRocks (Aug 18, 2018)

Why advertise phone camera when hardware is weak? Photoshop is there for artificial effects. Make use of better hardware.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> EMUI is a heavy modification over stock android, even getting the upgrade by the end of this year would be good enough.


Honor wasting time to modify android into EMUI when others getting regular updates and everything else.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Honor wasting time to modify android into EMUI when others getting regular updates and everything else.


Who are the others except for Pixel & Essential?

Moto is slow, OP & Sony's pace is ok, but OP3T skipped Oreo but is at least promised Pie.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2018)

anupam_pb said:


> Who are the others except for Pixel & Essential?
> 
> Moto is slow, OP & Sony's pace is ok, but OP3T skipped Oreo but is at least promised Pie.


OP3/3T has official oreo but 8.0 not 8.1.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> OP3/3T has official oreo but 8.0 not 8.1.


Oh I read a news headline & misinterpreted it


----------



## raunakchawla (Aug 25, 2018)

For next honor 10 software update, delete emui and install oxygen os.


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

Why so Honor not give android one option? Xiaomi gives android one.


----------



## HimanshuParekh (Sep 1, 2018)

Hi Sir.

Can we expect you to release an update to replace EMUI with Oxygen OS?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Sep 1, 2018)

HimanshuParekh said:


> Hi Sir.
> 
> Can we expect you to release an update to replace EMUI with Oxygen OS?


Na bhai. Oneplus owns oxygenos and its license would increase cost of Honor phones. But using stock android or Android One would  reduce cost.


----------

